# This is embarrassing so I'll only ask it once.



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

There have been a lot of ups and downs in the last few years for the wife and I.
First I was diagnosed with heart failure and spent a while in the hospital, then they took my wood shop away from me mostly because I had a tendency to fall over for no good reason.

This year I ended up back in the hospital and wasn't expected to survive. I fooled them! I got up after a few days and walked out…. against medical advice.

Not long ago it was found that my lungs couldn't transfer enough oxygen to my blood stream which not only makes me exhausted, it has affected my brain somewhat like a stroke does. I have lost a lot of words, can't think quickly anymore, and at times can't even put into words what is going on in my brain.

After all this our savings is gone, no more insurance and I'm not eligible for Disability because I haven't worked in the last 10 years. (I have, but all off the books or out of country).

About 3 weeks ago we were informed that we were being terminated from our job with no reason given.
We were given 6 weeks to leave. The trouble is, we have a whole house full of stuff to move and no where and no way to move it and no money to move it with.

My wife has decided we will head back to the Carolina's where she grew up.
I started a go fund me account and even though it is embarrassing for me since I have never asked for anything in my life, it is the only way we have to accomplish our goal.

If you can only give a dollar it will help. If you can't give anything, please give us your prayers and good wishes.

Go Fund Me


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

*My 10 dollars worth. LOL!*

Yesterday I asked LumberJacks and Jills to be like Scrooge and learn to keep Christmas in their hearts. I asked for people to support Arlin Eastman's project to provide woodworking skills to disabled vets. Thank you for those who contributed.

We have what is supposed to be a *"Woodworking Family?"* I often express myself here, hopefully in a positive way….LOL!

Dallas has shared his chainsaw knowledge with me over the last 6 months. As I was ignorant of the subtleties of the mechanics he has attempted to instruct me through email. I purchased his chainsaw mill and modified Poulan Pro chainsaw. The money went for an oxygen support system due to breathing issues he was having.

Although I'm having financial issues due to my office costing more than I was taking in and had to let it go, and my wife had parathyroid surgery at Mayo which went well but her insurance has a 2500 dollar deductible before it kicks in and the cost is 30k, I figure I can use my debit card and contribute so my friend is able to find shelter.

*I might suggest that LJ's could contribute by buying tools from Dallas as he will probably have to sell those in order to move.*

Using my debit card won't cost any extra for contributing. And they don't take PayPal.
*
Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Best of luck on the move Dallas. Keep us posted and hang in there.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thankyou so much, gentlemen. 
I just don't know what to say. I really am overwhelmed that someone even read this. 
I expected it to be passed over with no problem.

Even if nothing else comes in, I will always treasure these donations.

Tom, I wish I knew what tools I have left. I know I sold the table saw, the planers and the chip/dust collection system.
Unfortunately, I just don't remember what there is in the shop. 
The wife wants to have a yard sale next month and has asked me to let her know what can be sold. I just don't have any idea. I can look at it one minute and forget it before I have it written down.
This is so frustrating, I don't know what to do.

Randy, Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Some of the cheap motorhomes we've looked at are down in the Austin area. Is there any chance you could check them out for us?


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

All the best Dallas. Keep pickin'.

"Dallas Blues"


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm in !

the rest of you …. well, just read my Tag line (below)
.
.
.
.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad to add my little bit. 
Nothing to be embarrassed about,I know the folks here will help if they can.I wish you and your wife God's blessings ,I'm sure sorry that you've faced all that you have. I hope you reach your goal and that things work out for you both. 
God bless


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Dallas, I'm happy to help out. Send me a PM. I'm off until the 4th, so I can spend a couple of hours checking things out for you.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry for all pain, but there is such a thing a Obama care. Sign up for it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Dallas, There is no cause to be embarassed! Circumstances beyond your control have you in a bind and it's time to call on your LJ family for help. That's what friends are for.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

That's a fact, Dallas! What gf said. I'm ALOT like you myself. Never ask anybody for anything. If we couldn't do it ourselves, we didn't do it. After my truck accident in 2012, & major back surgery shortly thereafter, I had to learn to swallow my pride, brother. It was tough, but I had no choice. I could no longer do the physical things I used to do. My wife & I have had some serious ups & downs too, but, getting to know you fellers here has helped immensely. True friends are family, Dallas, no matter the situation. You've helped me with several things along the way. I'll pitch in what I can for ya! Keep the faith, brother!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks all. All of this support is a boost to my ability to function.

Yesterday I went with the wife to get some groceries. I sat in the car while she got a few things. It was the first time out for me in about two weeks.
I carried a 12 pack of shasta soda to the house, a trip of about 50 feet. I had to lean on the kitchen sink for twenty minutes to get my heart beat slowed to normal and my breathing slowed down.

Crap I hate this.

I also have a feeling that I won't survive this trip, but I am not going to mention that feeling because it's probably just my hypochondria kicking in.
*
Madts,* I am not eligible for Mr. Odamits health care program. My wife makes $700/month on social security and that eaves us $600/yr over the maximum allowed to be covered.

Believe me, I have tried every route I can go, except the VA because I cannot ride in a car long enough to get there.
I go to a local clinic with a Nurse Practitioner and she has been the only medical person I have trusted in 40 years.
Often she doesn't charge me and other times she only charges the office visit, throwing in the extras without charge.

Again, I would like to tell everyone how thankful I am.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Dallas, Hang in there, buddy. Help is on the way.

Psalm 121

"I will lift up my eyes to the hills-
From whence comes my help?
2 My help comes from the Lord,
Who made heaven and earth.""


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank You Very much Candy.

I have a strong belief.


----------



## finns (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm in. Best of luck to you Dallas. We were put here to help each other out!


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

bump to help Dallas…


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

All the best, Dallas.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

At this time I would like to say a very heartfelt thank you to all who have donated a prayer, a good wish, cash or just didn't wish us ill.

It looks like we have found an RV in the Waco area, and it seems to be in decent condition for it's age.

The trouble is, if we spend everything on this, we won't be able to afford the move by about $1400.
My plan now is to purchase it Monday, if it looks OK, bring it home, load as much as we can in it and take what won't fit to the flea market.

This means wood working stuff is going to go, mechanics tools are going to go, welders are going to go, just about everything I ever made my living with, besides as a truck driver, will be gone.

I would send all of this stuff off tofellow LJ's, but with the way my brain works now, I can't even reliably describe the parts.

We are even looking at selling our old Taurus to help, but think that will only bring us enough to pay for an RV space for a couple of months.

I truly believe that this move was meant for us, even though I feel a lot of resentment about how and when it occurred.

Maybe 2016 will bring all of us a better year.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I know that there are others that want to help,I hope they will soon so you can get what you need to relocate,
God bless you and your family Dallas.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just sent a lil bit on gofundme Dallas. Wish you the best. Stay positive. Wish I could have done more, but, I/we have had our own "potholes" in the road this year as well. Work/Play safe. Keep it on the upside


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Roger.

It has been a rough year for many of us. All we can do is keep pluggin' along the best we can.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Just made a small donation,
good luck!


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

@OP… you need either better advice or an attorney with experience in workman's comp, social security law or both. If your condition and circumstance are as you've described then it's impossible to construct a scenario where you are reduced to destitution. Is there a local university nearby that has a law school? If so then contact their free legal aid clinic.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

https://law.tamu.edu/current-students/academics/centers-clinics-programs/family-law-and-benefits-clinic

Texas A&M law school. At the very least they will listen and then point you in the right direction.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

> Just made a small donation,
> good luck!
> 
> - putty


Thanks Putty, every little bit is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think you might be focusing on the wrong problem. We have to move, Post Haste! We have no time to fight through a long court battle at this time.



> @OP… you need either better advice or an attorney with experience in workman s comp, social security law or both. If your condition and circumstance are as you ve described then it s impossible to construct a scenario where you are reduced to destitution. Is there a local university nearby that has a law school? If so then contact their free legal aid clinic.
> 
> - fuigb


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I really want to thank everyone in this group for their wonderful generosity.

A new update:

I have been a 2 stroke Detroit Diesel mechanic for decades. We were offered a chance to buy a 1965 Eagle model 01 from a fella we have known for years. 
He is not the best wood worker, and the conversion is pretty basic. He is however one of the best Detroit mechanics I have ever met. He has been working on buses for the last 65 years or so. 
I trust his work and his assessment.

We will still be another $1000 short on most of the moving fees, but if we can get that figured out we will be in hog heaven.

If nothing else, I can probably sell the old Taurus for enough to do what we need!

I wish a whole hearted thank you to all I know and those I haven't met yet!


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't want to put words in fuigb's mouth, but I have a feeling they were referring to post-move things like health care/social security/etc.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

> I think you might be focusing on the wrong problem. We have to move, Post Haste! We have no time to fight through a long court battle at this time.
> 
> @OP… you need either better advice or an attorney with experience in workman s comp, social security law or both. If your condition and circumstance are as you ve described then it s impossible to construct a scenario where you are reduced to destitution. Is there a local university nearby that has a law school? If so then contact their free legal aid clinic.
> 
> ...


I was thinking in terms of getting social security benefits. Ifighting it it out with some schmuck overall wrongful termination probably is a loser. But if you're disabled then your entitled to public benefits. Also, can it be argued that your time with the current employer caused injury or exacerbated an existing condition? If yes then speak with an attorney. I despise folk who milk the system or profit from said milking, but you sound like a wreck and justly deserving of public relief and possibly redress from a sh*thead employer. At least talk with an attorney; could mean the difference between destitution and security for you and the family.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks, fuigb!

A lawsuit is in the works with social security and we are still deciding on legal action against the employer.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's been an up and down week for us here. We had a yard sale this last week end but I wasn't much help. I have been down with some kind of pulmonary malfunction that makes it nearly impossible to walk more than about 20 feet.

It finally sank in that I will never do any fine wood working again, and we have decided to have another sale this weekend.
This one will focus on wood working tools and many of my mechanics tools. I am trying to decide if I should include my guitars, amps, keyboards, microphones, and other music stuff.
I probably will, I seldom have space or time to use them anymore.

I hope this has been a great week for everyone here and I want to thank each and every person who has donated or even just sent good wishes!

Dallas


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's to hoping you live up to (the last word of) your tagline….

Improvise…. Adapt…. *OVERCOME!*

Good luck….


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Randy, In my mind we will always 'Overcome' until we don't.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Good News and Bad News today.
It seems that on Saturday we will no longer be employed here. 
While that hurts a bit, it's not unexpected. Things have been a bit hinky here for a bit for no reason that we know of.
Our boss texted us that we will need to start paying rent on Saturday….. first contact we have had with him in 8-9 months. Everything comes through his gofur.

The good news is that we have reached 50% of our goal, and although we haven't got enough to move, we can still gather everything out at the burn pile and burn whatever we can't move, evan the bit of hard wood I have left.

Wife is stressed out of her mind, I am no help, in fact I have decided to drink my last 11-12 cans of beer and skip dinner.

Ya'll have a great day and no matter what you do…. never let yourself get into my position, and I truly believe that if I had prepared years ago, we wouldn't be in this position.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Dallas, I wish the world wasn't as screwed up as it is, but wishing doesn't make the problems go away. Just made a small donation having just discovered this thread. I owed Jim a donation and this is the perfect place. Thank you for your updates. Frustrated, I am.
Best wishes,
DanK


----------



## dalsbabygal (Jan 17, 2016)

I made a separate post but apparently in the wrong forum. I am Dallas wife Cat. Dallas passed away Friday night. He loved you guys and this group a lot. We both truly appreciate all the donations that you folks have made….I see why he always said people here are great. I will be using that money to get to SC to be with my family. Thank you all, from the bottom of my heart, for your willingness to help us out.
Cat Farnworth


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Cat. 

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Cat, God bless you. Dallas will be greatly missed here. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

So sorry for your loss….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm very sorry for you and your families loss Cat,I wish I lived closer to help you with packing and moving. I know Dal is still with you.We will miss his presence here. I wish we could have done more to help you both. God Bless.


----------



## dalsbabygal (Jan 17, 2016)

> I m very sorry for you and your families loss Cat,I wish I lived closer to help you with packing and moving. I know Dal is still with you.We will miss his presence here. I wish we could have done more to help you both. God Bless.
> 
> - a1Jim


It's funny how things have been right in God's plan. We got fired so we started packing and putting stuff in the rec hall next door for sale. Dallas, of course, wanted to keep all his woodworking stuff, his computer stuff and his bus stuff. We had part of the sale on Friday and on Saturday I had to have them put all the stuff he wanted to keep into the sale. Fortunately for me two men at the park sold almost everything for me and I was able to stay in the house and not watch the vultures. Next two friends of my moms are driving down on the 25th to help finish packing, help me rent a U-haul and then help me drive to SC. My mom is looking for a place for me to rent temporarily. God has everything going quickly (they want me to vacate the house immediately and, to be honest I expected the owner to ask me to leave on Saturday. You guys really made Dallas feel so good when he felt so bad about having to ask for money. Every donation was wonderfully accepted and appreciated. Just being a friend to my Dallas was a great help.
Cat


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm glad some of the things you had to handle is out of your way and that family is coming to help too. May all the rest of the things you need be directed by Gods love and help lift you up.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Cat,

Jim just told me. Wondered why he didn't reply to my email recently. I figured you guys were packing. I'm angry and sad that he is gone. He felt you wee his rock anf fiesty partner. For the short time I knew him he was there to help.

I'll keep his saw mill and chainsaw going in memory!

We/I will miss him.

Tom


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Cat, That is such sad news for all of us who considered Dallas a friend. Know that we are all hurting with you.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Cat, 
So sorry for your loss, I didn't know Dallas well, but I knew how well he was thought of. This is truly a special place, and I'm honoured to have shared it with him in however small a way.

God Bless you


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Best wishes to you for the rest of your life. Peace be with Dallas now.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Candy was sobbing when she told me of the loss. She like myself feels a deep loss to our family. As I try to think of comforting words my tears are flowing. Dallas was a BROTHER veteran and as such means much more to me than one would think. The ancient Norse proverb keeps ringing through my head.

*" To live on in the hearts we leave behind, is not to die."*

Cat, please take comfort in the fact that he was well loved and respected by his LJ family.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

RIP Dallas. Cat - his sense of humor, when I first met him on here a few years ago, will not be forgotten.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of the loss Cat. I hope your fortunes are better soon.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> *My 10 dollars worth. LOL!*
> 
> Yesterday I asked LumberJacks and Jills to be like Scrooge and learn to keep Christmas in their hearts. I asked for people to support Arlin Eastman s project to provide woodworking skills to disabled vets. Thank you for those who contributed.
> 
> ...


Cat

I am sorry to hear about Dallas passing and I have sent him many PMs of encouragement over the last year or more.

Doc

Thank you Doc for the help with our GoFundMe account and we are now up to $670 in almost a year. We just need another $1830 to pay for the 501C3 status and then I hope more people will help us.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss just doesn't seem like enough, but there's no other words that will help you in this time of trials.

May God keep you in his loving care as you journey onward. Prayers of peace dealing with your loss are coming your way from my house. Dallas will certainly be missed …


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Ouch, Cat, that is bad news. Sorry for your loss seems so inadequate. I encourage your faith in God, and hope you can rest easy in His provision. 
Regards,
DanK


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Heartbreaking….


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Condolences, Cat, and I'm so sad to hear about his passing. Dallas was a great member here. He was supportive and had good advice.


----------

